# Jack's Old South Cooking School



## jimf (Jun 25, 2012)

Has anyone on here been to Myron Mixson's Jacks Old South Cooking School?  I have read other places that it is well worth the money.  It would be a big investment ($750 + airfare, hotel, car) but being young (30), I would learn skills I could use for 40+ more years.

http://www.jacksoldsouth.com/cooking-school


----------



## gofish (Jun 25, 2012)

I have not been but think it would be cool to check it out.  If you consider it to be a 'vacation' and Myron is the main attraction your going to see and learn from, then the cost is not that bad.  If you were going to compete in competitions then I'd say it was a no brainer to go to any school/class.  If you are not planning on being a competitor that competes all the time, you may want to use the funds you would have spent for the information on a real nice pit cooker and continue to learn the craft through trial and error and the great ideas & folks here on this site.


----------



## alblancher (Jun 25, 2012)

I wonder what a comparable class without the "Star Power" would cost?  I notice a lot of local cooking schools have a pretty extensive program and seem to be pretty reasonable.

Fun is fun and if that is something you would like to do enjoy yourself and let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## gofish (Jun 25, 2012)

alblancher said:


> I wonder what a comparable class without the "Star Power" would cost?  I notice a lot of local cooking schools have a pretty extensive program and seem to be pretty reasonable.
> 
> Fun is fun and if that is something you would like to do enjoy yourself and let us know how it works out for you!


Me too.  If I was going to be a competitive BBQ cook and wanted to learn the competition circuit ways - I would insist on a Star Power type teacher who was won events everywhere.  If I was just curious about the bbq hobby and wanted to tweak my skills, then I would go the route of the lesser known bbq teacher if the price was substantially lower.


----------



## banjo (Jun 25, 2012)

I've never attended [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Myron Mixson's cooking school, but I've talked with him several times over the years at the Big Pig Jig, which is in his hometown.  He was friendly and open to conversation.  Interestingly, he kept his cooking rig completely hidden from view - the only competitor that I have ever observed to do so.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I competed in the Big Pig Jig several years ago (it was around 1999), and was the first year that Myron won (his father had won it previously, and had passed away, so it was a big emotional event for Myron).[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I made the mistake of trying to compete with a new smoker design that I hadn't had enough experience with, and the result wasn't up to par (I finished about in the middle of 200 competitors).[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I never went back to compete (have been back almost every year to observe and have a great time!), because I realized, for me, I wasn't really interested in cooking BBQ for a judge other than me!  In other words, at this point in my life, I believe I know as much about how BBQ should taste to me, and that's what I wanted to cook to.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Someone up above mentioned this would be a good idea if you are wanting to get into the competition circuit.  I totally agree with that statement.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]If, however, you are just wanting to learn how to cook BBQ, then I would suggest using that money in this way:[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]1 - buy a good smoker (see advise on this!)[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]2 - buy a notebook and create a cooking log.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]3 - embark on a series of tests.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]4 - record all tests.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]5 - don't be afraid of failure.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]6 - analyze your results[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]7 - make only 1 adjustment on the next test, so you can evaluate the results.  Too many variables gives you too many gotchas.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]8 - try to control all elements the same for each test, except for the item you are changing: e.g., if you are testing ribs and wanting to determine the correct time, then use the same cut of ribs, same thickness and weight (being practical) at the same place in the smoker, at the same temperature, on similar days (not one test raining, windy, the other hot dry).[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]9 - note all of the above in your test logs.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]10 - grade it on things that are important to you.  Compare it to the best BBQ you can get locally frequently ;-)[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]11 - teach your family to offer constructive criticism.  Frequently, they won't want to do this (well, mine didn't), so I would ask them to compare with BBQ I knew they liked, like Jim & Nicks here in N. Georgia.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]12 - Make Brunswick stew with your failures![/color]


----------



## jimf (Jun 26, 2012)

I think Banjo hit it dead on the head for me.  Although it would be awesome to learn from the best, I'm not opening a restaurant and really only care what my friends and family think of my BBQ.   If my wife is okay with me spending $750 on a class, then she must be okay with me saving that and spending it on a smoker that will last a lifetime (Gator Pit, or the like).


----------



## roller (Jun 28, 2012)

I think you could learn more on SMF than you could at his school..Just remember he is not going to tell you everything and I think most of it would be just the basic stuff...This is the place to learn...


----------



## oneeyedblueberry (Jun 28, 2012)

Roller said:


> I think you could learn more on SMF than you could at his school..Just remember he is not going to tell you everything and I think most of it would be just the basic stuff...This is the place to learn...


I have to agree with Roller. I am not "guru" but have learned from some pretty good people. I also have been "the expert" in other competitive areas and have always been free with tips and advice when approached. This place is the best!! Not judging Myron, but if he teaches everyone ALL his tricks, then he loses his edge and BBQ is how he provides for his family. Cocky demeanor aside, can't fault a man for keeping things to himself that help him take care of his own.

I recently watched an episode of BBQ Pit master where Johnny Trigg didn't know that bellys were bacon and a rack of ribs that has not been separated yet. He asked a less seasoned competitor who withheld the info to not give Johnny any edge in deferecne to his obvious abilities. I'm the kind of guy that would have just told him, the hoped I came up better at the end of the day against a legend.

Long winded response to day maybe invest in some good equipment and just cook, cook, cook!!!! But hey...do what makes you happy!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 28, 2012)

If you really want to attend a class, check with these folks and I bet you can save a lot of $$

http://www.howtobbqright.com/bbqcookingeventslocations.html


----------



## smokinnascarfan (Jan 11, 2015)

Does he give you a good bbq rib recipe or does he give you a basic one.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 11, 2015)

SmokinNascarFan said:


> Does he give you a good bbq rib recipe or does he give you a basic one.


This was an old thread, but I am sure he will give you one of his old ones or try to sell you his seasoning if you attend his class.

There are tons of rib recipes here on SMF for free.

Mine I am doing now seems to work out pretty well. Just ask the boys from the South Florida Gathering......


----------



## lemans (Jan 11, 2015)

I have only been smoking about a year and a half. And all I have learned came from this forum.  Yes I have myrons book have read it cover to cover 6 times. I also have Jeff's book 
Which is so worn I may have to buy another
   The knowledge on this site is incredible.
People all super friendly and Eager to help newbies.
    I have smoked pork , beef , chicken cheese
And if I have a problem all I have to do is post
A question and in ten mins I have many answers.
    Save the 750$ for a new pit . And learn from your friend here!!!


----------



## dannylang (Jan 11, 2015)

i have been to 3 smoking classes here in the virginia area with the team pigs on the run, the cost was no wheren around what you paid, but i took a beginners class, intermediate class, and a rub and sauce class- competion class. the classes was well worth the money, it gave me valueable information, that would have took me 5-7 years to learn on my own.(if i would of ever learned it) so the classes are worth the money. but i would try to find one a lot cheaper.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jan 11, 2015)

I went a year ago Feb. 14th, 2014. (a Christmas gift from my wife) it was an awesome learning experience! It truly is better than you can imagine. It still refer to the notes and audio recording I took from there. It has helped me a lot! Better results and much better times. I do a lot of hot and fast with great results. But even if you don't want to do hot & fast the knowledge is priceless.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jan 11, 2015)

He gives you a recipe for everything! Rubs x3, BBQ sauce X3, and injection. You do all hands on trimming, injecting, rubs for chicken, ribs, butts, brisket. He also demonstrates Whole hog from beginning to end. All of which you eat on Sunday. He does it right! I promise you will not be disappointed. I would go again!


----------



## smokinnascarfan (Jan 12, 2015)

stickyFingers said:


> I went a year ago Feb. 14th, 2014. (a Christmas gift from my wife) it was an awesome learning experience! It truly is better than you can imagine. It still refer to the notes and audio recording I took from there. It has helped me a lot! Better results and much better times. I do a lot of hot and fast with great results. But even if you don't want to do hot & fast the knowledge is priceless.


I wanted to record audio but they dont allow it. I wanted to record it just to help me not miss anything. I've done other bbq classes where I recorded it. to listen to again. I can understand no video but audio would help someone thats not good at taking good notes.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Jan 14, 2015)

I went this past September and it was well worth the $$$. As sticky said he gives you recipes for everything. You cook everything to his competition timelines and he goes over turn in box design for the competition cooks. I took 3rd Ribs and 8th Pork in my first FBA event after his class. I changed up his rib technique but kept the same flavorings. sauces he uses are amazing. I actually had a KCBS judge that was walking around at the FBA event stop by to look at my site. He tried some rib sauce and asked if I sold it. I said I got it from someone else and he said I hope that person sells it because its the best rib sauce he has ever tasted. If anyone has the $$$ burning a hole in their pockets its well worth it.


----------



## smokinnascarfan (Jan 15, 2015)

Well I'm going to his class this weekend. Looking forward to it. ive been to slap your daddy's cooking school and that was fun but I fid not learn too much. I'm hoping to learn something i can apply to what I do now.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jan 15, 2015)

Awesome! Have fun! Dress warm. They give everything you need.


----------

